
Ask HN: How to profit from my last $1500 AWS credits? - deepstream
hello I got $5k AWS credits through stripe Atlas 2 years ago. my last $1,500 expires at the end of this month. how can I best spend this in the next 2 weeks to turn it into passive income? I&#x27;m looking for some sort of micro startup ideas or side project that I can do.
======
quickthrower2
A 2 week runway business? That’ll be tough to pull off.

How about mining crypto, or donating the power to some kind of research.

Or.... here is a good one: an exchange for about to expire AWS credits. List
your own as a starter!

Also see
[https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/8v5n35/i_have_5_grand_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/8v5n35/i_have_5_grand_in_aws_credit_expiring_today_what)

